# Looking at ys624 what do I need to look for



## Bcon73 (Sep 8, 2017)

I'm going to see a ys624 in 2 days and I'm wondering what I should look for in particular to see if it's worth buying. He was asking 900 originally but I said I'd only come see it if he would agree to 500 cnd.. about 400 us. So he agreed. He says it runs perfect and all I have is these pics for now which don't show the auger.


----------



## cpchriste (Jan 19, 2014)

Tank leak at rear seam?
Starter functions?
Idles?
Cutter bar/ auger/ skid shoe/hood wear
Tracks cracked bad?
Belts OK? -they're pricey
Rust looks bad - check it out


----------



## Bcon73 (Sep 8, 2017)

Well thanks for advise. I just didn't know if there was a certain issue to look for. I read in the yamaha snowblower fan cub that the right front motor mount is something to check. Apparently they can crack from time to time. Thanks again


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

The condition of the handlebars concerns-perhaps its just the photo image, but it would be fun to restore if you have the time and space and the cross auger housing is still intact.


----------



## Bcon73 (Sep 8, 2017)

Well I was to head over today but he calls and informs me he no longer wants to sell it. Hes 83 and decided he is going to use it this winter. Oh well. I still.think I'll go grab a new one. Maybe this is all for the best


----------

